# Looking for sub suggestions



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Little brothers looking for sub suggestions. He was looking at 2 kicker DS-12 subs for around $450. He doesn't like my 2 10w6v2's bc he says theyre not loud enough for him. Me being the nice older brother I am decided he could definitely get more for his money than 2 kickers. I recommended one 12 or 13w7. He's got a hifonics amp that puts out 2000x1 at 1 ohm. Basically he wants something a little louder than my setup but im trying to find something that will still be close to clean like mine. Anyone got any better ideas?

Recap:
~$450
2000x1 watts at 1 ohm power on tap
Likes hip-hop, house and techno

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

L7's

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-KICKER-10-S10...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item5ad99a5785

Price:	US $359.00

Buy It Now
or	
Best Offer

FREE shipping UPS Ground


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oliver said:


> L7's


Ive heard them ported before and wasnt too impressed. You think we'll get what were looking for sealed?


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

DD, DC Audio, Sundown, Fi BTL, Just to name a few.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

CulinaryGod said:


> DD, DC Audio, Sundown, Fi BTL, Just to name a few.


^^^^^^^^^^


Get 3 of these "little" things. http://www.sundownaudio.com/index.php/products/subwoofers/sa-series-8.html


----------



## Jaker89 (Sep 20, 2010)

The sundown 8's would be perfect. They are crazy little monsters.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

2 of these AE Speakers Online Store

or 

2 of these DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Subwoofers »


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Just an update. I purchased and installed a Sundown SA-8 last week. I'm not impressed. Maybe it needs a few more hours of break in time but it's not hitting any low notes like I'd like it to, and it can't keep up with my front stage on fast hitting rock music. Though I do have to say, on moderate volumes with slower natural instruments it CAN be spot on but will start tripping all over itself with anything faster or electronic for that matter. This sub is geared for large ported enclosures and to me is an SPL sub only. I have it in a .3ft sealed box with consideration of sub displacement. This was recommended to me from Jacob Fuller, owner of Sundown. 

I tried every single placement I could with this subwoofer, I tried placing it further away from the rear of the car, as close as I could to the rear, facing me, facing backwards, facing sideways. Nothing I did helped. By far the DD1508 is superior to this subwoofer in output and sound quality. If you're considering 8's Digital Designs has my vote here. Hope this helps


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

neither the sa-8 nor the dd1508 are made for sealed or sq applications.

while the dd 1508 may satisfy you, u should have deff looked for something else for SQ and sealed.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, DD doesn't recommend sealed at all, but according to Jacob and woofersetc, the SA-8 will work in sealed. I drive a sports car and I've not much area to use for the subwoofer. So, I was looking for an 8" driver that would work in a small sealed enclosure. .3Ft^3 is tiny, and to me was perfect. I guess I was hoping with it's longer throw and stronger motor it would match or surpass the DD in a sealed enclosure instead of having a 40+ inch long port just to get it tuned high enough to work correctly. Sadly this speaker looks great in person but is one of the worst I've heard in a sealed box, though I have a feeling it will come alive in a ported if you can afford the space. Sorry to thread jack, I'm done.


----------



## dj00140 (Aug 28, 2010)

For that price you can get a DC XL or a FI BTL, both are similar except the BTL is a low end monster and the XL will sound a little better, or even a nightshade, any of these will literally slaughter any 8's and anything made by JL AUDIO or kicker including the W7 and solox (thought the solo can keep up in SPL) Underground brands put a lot more into quality and you get a lot more for the money...


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Sep 15, 2010)

CulinaryGod said:


> instead of having a 40+ inch long port just to get it tuned high enough to work correctly.



uh no
try like 20 "length depending on tuned hz and port surface area.

*The higher the tuning the Shorter the port*

anyway skip the Kickers and go something like that AE sub or the Shiva X2 for Sq


----------



## urnvs (Jan 11, 2010)

If you look around Craigslist you can pick up JL W7's for < $300 each.


----------

